# Installing over ZIP Roof system



## lisa6801 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am new to this forum-I do residential renovations but have an opportunity to bid on new residential construction. Has anyone had experience with ZIPS? It is a wood sructural panel with a built-in moisture -resistive barrier that eliminates the need for felt paper. You basically install the panels, tape the seams and you have a structural roof panel and a code recongnized underlayment all in one. I have only seen one other before and that was a 5 min look & see. the the roof has a lot of 12:12 pitch areas, complicated roof line. The customers are looking at asphalt-fiberglass shingles. I just wanted to see if anyone here has worked with ZIPS_. I am just putting the shingles on not the ZIP system. _


_THX Lisa_


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I have seen one house, we were to install shingles but HO decided to go with standing seam. We were still going to treat it as a standard roof system- Grace Ice & Water eaves , valleys and around penetrations, and Try Flex on the remaining. 

I was inside the newly decked house in a rain storm and I saw no leaks even though the framer had countersunk the nails installing decking. That alone voids the warranty on the panels so therefor I insisted on the underlayment.

I would check with both ZIP and Your Shingle reps, written is always better.


----------

